# Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen



## Memphys (5. September 2011)

*Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*

Es gibt neue (und diesmal erfreuliche) Informationen zum nächsten Teil von Activision Call of Duty-Serie:

Robert Bowling bestätigt einen Lan-Modus für MW3, ausserdem soll es möglich sein auf Servern Waffen, Perks u. Ä. zu blockieren die den Spielfluss stören und zudem eine Standardklasse festzulegen.

Vielleicht ist Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 doch nicht so sehr wie gedacht im Hintertreffen zu Battlefield 3, wie gedacht.


Quelle


----------



## DLH (5. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*

Das scheint sehr "Oldschool" zu werden. Vllt schafft es dieser Teil ja an COD4 heran. Schön wärs...


----------



## Superwip (5. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*

Das sind sowohl sehr erfreuliche als auch unerwartete Neuigkeiten


----------



## Schaffe89 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*

EIn Lan Modus fehlt sogut wie jedem aktuellen Shooter.
Das wäre natürlich was feines.!


----------



## iRaptor (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*

Den LAN Modus haben die nur eingebaut um BF3 ein Schnippchen zu schlagen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*

Naja, um mit BF 3 auf Augenhöhe zu sein muss da schon deutlich mehr kommen*. Dennoch ne positive Entwicklung, natürlich. 

*Kostenpflichtiges Elite weg, Mappack 5 - 7 Euro, neue Engine, besserer Sound.


----------



## Rk_61 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*

Ich bin mir aber schon fast sicher, dass die Konsolen-Versionen gemeint sind....das wird ja ein Steamworks Spiel...also macht euch keine Hoffnung, wenn ihr euch drüber gefreut habt 

Edit: Doch nicht, scheint wirklich die PC Version gemeint zu sein


----------



## ChaoZ (6. September 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, um mit BF 3 auf Augenhöhe zu sein muss da schon deutlich mehr kommen*. Dennoch ne positive Entwicklung, natürlich.
> 
> *Kostenpflichtiges Elite weg, Mappack 5 - 7 Euro, neue Engine, besserer Sound.



Im Optimalfall gar keine Mappacks, sondern Patches die neben Bugfixes auch noch Maps bringen. Aber man will ja nicht zuviel verlangen, die wollen auch nur ihre Milliarden scheffeln.


----------



## Hitman-47 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*

Wer weiß, im Endeffekt gibt es den LAN-Modus vielleicht nur für 9,99€ als DLC 

Ne, im Ernst, imo ein guter Schritt, werde mir MW3 trotzdem nicht kaufen. Aber ein LAN-Modus fehlt heutzutage bei viel zu vielen Spielen, nicht nur bei Shootern.


----------



## Scynd (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*

Ich wollte es mir eigentlich nicht kaufen, aber wenn es einen echten LAN Modus ohne Internetzwang gibt, hol ich mir evtl doch.


----------



## king_kalle (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*

Ich hoffe mal, dass MW3 gut wird - auf BF mit irgendwelchen dämlichen Panzern und Flugzeugen hab ich nämlich garkeine Lust


----------



## K-putt (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*

Lan? Ein ego shooter mit lan?
verrückt ... das ich das noch erleben darf.

aber irgendwie befürchte ich das kurz vor release kommt.

"lan modus hat es nicht ins spiel geschafft"


----------



## Watchy (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*



Rk_61 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir aber schon fast sicher, dass die Konsolen-Versionen gemeint sind....das wird ja ein Steamworks Spiel...also macht euch keine Hoffnung, wenn ihr euch drüber gefreut habt
> 
> Edit: Doch nicht, scheint wirklich die PC Version gemeint zu sein



Was hat der LAN-Modus mit Steam zu tun?!?!?
Es gibt so einige Spiele, die trotz STEAM einen Lan-Modus haben, denn steam hat auch einen Offline-Modus und braucht da kein Internet.
Das Internet wird rein theoretisch nur für die erstanmeldung des Spieles sowie für Patches benötigt. Ansonsten kannst du, vorausgesetzt das Spiel unterstützt es, Steam auch im Offline-Modus ohne Internet benutzen.

MFG Watchy


----------



## Clonemaster (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*

Ja hört sich gut an, trotzdem zur Vorsorge nochmal CoD 4 eben bei Steam gekauft, altes Spiel verschlampt >.<


----------



## Bagui (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*

LAN Modus wäre wirklich genial. 
BF, naja, immer das Snipern und campen usw. Da weiß ich wenigstens bei uns aufm CoD Server welche Regeln wir haben und das sich Menschen daran halten werden damit der Spielfluss nicht immer unnötig unterbrochen wird. 
Freue mich sehr auf MW 3


----------



## Rizzard (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*

Nach soviel negativer Kritik in letzter Zeit musste Activision ja irgend was bringen. Also die COD-Spieler kanns freuen, mich wirds leider nicht zu einem Kauf bewegen.


----------



## Axel_Foly (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*

das ist auf jeden fall ein plus punkt!


----------



## spionkaese (6. September 2011)

Watchy schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat der LAN-Modus mit Steam zu tun?!?!?
> Es gibt so einige Spiele, die trotz STEAM einen Lan-Modus haben, denn steam hat auch einen Offline-Modus und braucht da kein Internet.
> Das Internet wird rein theoretisch nur für die erstanmeldung des Spieles sowie für Patches benötigt. Ansonsten kannst du, vorausgesetzt das Spiel unterstützt es, Steam auch im Offline-Modus ohne Internet benutzen.
> 
> MFG Watchy



Siehe TF2.
Dedicated+Listen Server, für beide einen LAN Modus (falls kein Internet vorhanden)
Dazu kommen im Gegensatz zu CoD ständig Contentupdates, ne Menge Community Mods und Maps und ne angenehme Community.
Das alles vom Entwickler von Steam, Valve.
Und das beste: es ist kostenlos!

Ja, ich mag TF


----------



## Adam West (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*



Axel_Foly schrieb:


> das ist auf jeden fall ein plus punkt!


 
Mehr kann man dazu aber auch nicht sagen


----------



## Watchy (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*



Bagui schrieb:


> LAN Modus wäre wirklich genial.
> BF, naja, immer das Snipern und campen usw. Da weiß ich wenigstens bei uns aufm CoD Server welche Regeln wir haben und das sich Menschen daran halten werden damit der Spielfluss nicht immer unnötig unterbrochen wird.
> Freue mich sehr auf MW 3


 
Ich sag mal so, auch auf richtigen Schlachtfeldern (Reallife) sind Sniper und so weiter unterwegs und diese gibt es sowohl in BF als auch in COD. 
Dazu muss ich sagen, ich spiele beides, also COD und BFBC2, nur mache ich einen Unterschied, möchte ich auf mehr Realismus achten möchte zählt bei mir BF möchte ich einfach nur schnell mal zocken und bissel Fun haben dann COD, aber Spass machen beide Games.

MFG Watchy


----------



## mmayr (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*

Ich verwende diesen FACEBOOk-Button absichtlich nicht! 

DANKE für diese News! 
Das sind mal gute Neuigkeiten!


----------



## Henry1694 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*

erstmal abwarten..


----------



## RSX (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*

Nunja, Activision setzt Call Of Duty nun an den Punkten an, die Battlefield 3 nicht bietet. Nur ehrlich gesagt denke ich nicht, dass man so diesen "Krieg" zwischen den Spielen gewinnen kann. Mir ist gutes Gameplay wichtiger als LAN-Support, welchen ich vielleicht 2-3x im Jahr nutzen würde.

Gruß


----------



## TheOnLY (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*



mmayr schrieb:


> Ich verwende diesen FACEBOOk-Button absichtlich nicht!


 
Ich auch nicht 

Zum Thema: toll, kaufen werde ich mir es trotzdem nicht


----------



## Zocker Nr.1 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*

Vieleicht wird das Game doch noch was für mich. 

An sich ist es ja auch nicht so schwer. Modern Warfare 2 war von den Waffen und der Spielmechanik das beste Call of Duty. Nur die Cheater, Tuber und vor allem IW-Net haben furchtbar genervt. 

Wenn man VAC endlich gescheit impelmentiert hat (sah ja bei Black Ops schon ganz gut aus) und den Admins via Dedicated Server wieder die Macht gibt, dann kann das schon was werden. 

Überhaupt steht und fällt das alles mit den Dedicated. 

Das einzige was jetzt noch fehlt wäre ein Tool wie Mani-Admin-Plugin, damit man auch ohne anwesenden Admin assoziales Spielverhalten wie übermäßiges Tuben, Campen oder ähnliches automatisch bestraft, dann wäre es wirklich mal ein würdiger Nachfolger von Call of Duty 4 (wird auch langsam mal Zeit!).

Das die Grafik nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit ist, ist zwar schade, hat dann aber auch Vorteile. Ich kann das Game wahrscheinlich problemlos auf meinem 4 Jahre alten Laptop spielen. Bei BF3 muss es schon der Gaming-PC sein.

Solange die Bezahlinhalte nicht spielendscheidend werden, könnten wir beide doch noch zueinander finden^^.


----------



## riotmilch (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, das mich MW3 in letzter Zeit auch mehr interessiert.
Wie schon geschrieben wurde, in BFBC2 ist der Frustfaktor recht hoch und des Öfteren sehr langsames Gameplay. In CoD geh ich rein und hab sofort Action.
BF3 hab ich nun als Abo-Prämie bei PCG, evtl kann man das noch mal ändern oder ich kaufe mir MW3 unter Umständen. Dann hab ich beide Spiele


----------



## OidaSchwede (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*

JA! Ein Lan Modus, wie geil??
Tja, kaufen werde ich es vermutlich schon, aber wenn sie die online cheaterein ned hinkriegen, dann werde ich nur koop spielen (wie bei black ops -.-).


----------



## Superwip (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*

Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, warum hier so viele einen gnadenlosen Konkurrenzkampf zwischen CoD und BF heraufbeschwören

Beides sind (Multiplayer-)Egoshooter in einem modernen Setting

Aber das wars dann auch mit den Ähnlichkeiten

BF ist auf große, lange Schlachten in großen Levels mit Fahrzeugen, zerstörbarer Umgebung und großen Spielerzahlen ausgelegt, CoD auf kleinere Levels und vergleichsweise kurze Spiele , mit weniger Spielern pro Server

Beide Spiele unterscheiden sich vom Grundkonzept her so stark, dass ich keine Konkurrenz erkennen kann, höchstens bei der Singelplayerkampagne aber die ist ja sowieso nur ein nettes Beiwerk, für mich weder bei dem einen noch bei dem anderen Spiel ein Kaufgrund


----------



## Schokomonster (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*

Jetzt noch ne neue Engine und weniger DLCs und ich würds mir warscheinlich holen.


----------



## Franzl (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Naja, um mit BF 3 auf Augenhöhe zu sein muss da schon deutlich mehr kommen*. Dennoch ne positive Entwicklung, natürlich.
> 
> *Kostenpflichtiges Elite weg, Mappack 5 - 7 Euro, neue Engine, besserer Sound.


 /sign ! 

bin schon froh darüber das es dedicated server gibt 

naja meine anforderungen sind seit black ops und vor allem mw 2 doch schon recht bescheiden 
hoffen wir mal das mw 3 zumindest vernünftig kodiert ist.... nicht wie black ops...

mfg


----------



## Adam West (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, warum hier so viele einen gnadenlosen Konkurrenzkampf zwischen CoD und BF heraufbeschwören
> 
> Beides sind (Multiplayer-)Egoshooter in einem modernen Setting
> 
> ...



Also ich finde schon, das die beiden Spiele in Konkurrenz stehen, das was du als Gründe für Unterschiede genannt hast, sind für mich Beweise für die Rückständigkeit von CoD. 

CoD enginge kann sicher keine zerstörbare Umgebung (vom Spieler zugefügt, nicht gescriptet), CoD würde in den Levels bei langen Schlachten auch absolut öde sein, mehr Spieler pro Server wären sicher möglich, aber aufgrund des Spiel Konstruktes nicht sinnvoll!

Ist ne andere Ausführung, ergibt aber genauso Sinn!

MfG


----------



## Woiferl94 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*

Das sind gute Neuigkeiten  , finde es immer wieder schade das so viele gute Shooter keinen LAN-Modus besitzen.


----------



## Superwip (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*

Genausogut könnte man sagen, dass es seinerzeit einen beinharten Konkurrenzkampf zwischen BF:1942 und CS 1.6 oder CoD 1 gegeben hat...


----------



## Adam West (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Genausogut könnte man sagen, dass es seinerzeit einen beinharten Konkurrenzkampf zwischen BF:1942 und CS 1.6 oder CoD 1 gegeben hat...


 
Naja, CS passt da mMn garnicht rein. Da ging es primär und taktische teamplay zum plazieren und verteigen einer bombe/ ausschalten der bombenläger. Es war nichtmal notwendig, Gegenspieler zu erledigen(töten). Außerdem war eine Map quasi rundenbasierend. Ich persönlich finde das Prinzip von CS nun wirklich ein komplett anderes.

MfG


----------



## kühlprofi (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*

Lieber eine komplett neue Grafikengine als einen Lan-Modus (wenn ich auswählen müsste)
Trotzdem genial ein LAN-Modus vorallem an Lan-Party's kann das die Spielauswahl entscheiden.


----------



## Superwip (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*



> Naja, CS passt da mMn garnicht rein. Da ging es primär und taktische teamplay zum plazieren und verteigen einer bombe/ ausschalten der bombenläger. Es war nichtmal notwendig, Gegenspieler zu erledigen(töten). Außerdem war eine Map quasi rundenbasierend. Ich persönlich finde das Prinzip von CS nun wirklich ein komplett anderes.


 
Ja eben.

Den Spielmodus hast du bei CoD auch... und bei BF nicht

Genau darum geht es, das Spielprinzip ist ein völlig anderes


----------



## Star_KillA (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*



Noimie schrieb:


> Lan? Ein ego shooter mit lan?
> verrückt ... das ich das noch erleben darf.
> 
> aber irgendwie befürchte ich das kurz vor release kommt.
> ...


Wie immer bei CoD


----------



## Borkenkaefer (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*

Gute Neuigkeiten.
Werd mir das Spiel trotzdem nicht kaufen. Ein Onlineshooterkauf reicht mir pro Jahr. Und das wird diesmal BF.


----------



## slayerdaniel (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*



Adam West schrieb:


> Naja, CS passt da mMn garnicht rein. Da ging es primär und taktische teamplay zum plazieren und verteigen einer bombe/ ausschalten der bombenläger. Es war nichtmal notwendig, Gegenspieler zu erledigen(töten). Außerdem war eine Map quasi rundenbasierend. Ich persönlich finde das Prinzip von CS nun wirklich ein komplett anderes.
> 
> MfG



Search&Destroy hat ne Riesencommunity in CoD und ist genau der CS Spielmodus. Viele reduzieren CoD nur auf TDM, ist es aber bei weitem nicht. S&D spiele ich quasi nur in CoD4. Es gibt viele Spielmodi die auf Objectives ausgerichtet sind. Mein pers. Favorit ist seit MW2 Sprengkommando (Mischung aus S&D ubnd TDM), dort kam er zum ersten mal vor, würde ihn mir für CoD4 wünschen und hoffe er ist bei MW3 wieder dabei.


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*



Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Das sind gute Neuigkeiten  , finde es immer wieder schade das so viele gute Shooter keinen LAN-Modus besitzen.


 Oder Starcraft 2   


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Rizzard (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, warum hier so viele einen gnadenlosen Konkurrenzkampf zwischen CoD und BF heraufbeschwören
> Beides sind (Multiplayer-)Egoshooter in einem modernen Setting



Und das reicht auch schon. Anhand eines simplen Beispiels (siehe unten) kann man sehen, das beide eben doch Konkurrenten sind, und ohne diesen Konkurrent wohl das eigene Produkt hätte verkauft werden können.



Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Gute Neuigkeiten.
> Werd mir das Spiel trotzdem nicht kaufen. Ein Onlineshooterkauf reicht mir pro Jahr. Und das wird diesmal BF.


----------



## Da_Obst (6. September 2011)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 mit Lan-Modus und Klassenbeschränkungen*

Wow, ich hab ne Gänsehaut ^^

Jetzt kann man nur noch hoffen das EA, oder DICE?, diesen "no-Gamemenu" Blödsinn über Bord wirft und schneller rudert...


----------

